# A33 Maxima Transmission Problem



## STPilots5150 (Sep 8, 2013)

My Maxima will only accelerate under 2400rpm. I have to accelerate, let off, let the transmission shift, get to 2400, then repeat. When the problem started, there was a noticeable smell coming through the vents. The dealer and independent mechanic claim it is a computer issue. I believe it is a mechanical transmission issue. My main reason is 2400rpm is around the stall speed/lockup speed of the torque converter. The second reason is the problem is progressively getting worse. Any opinions are appreciated.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

First make sure the ATF level is at the full mark on the dip stick; this is done with the tranny full warmed up and idling. While you have the dip stick out, if the color of the ATF is a dark brown and has a burnt smell, then there is internal damage.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

2500 RPM is also the limit placed on the engine for fail-safe mode. Did you check for stored trouble codes for the engine and the transmission?


----------

